# Hip Replacement Surgery?



## largenlovely

I'm still coming to terms with the possibility of this happening...but, i've been having issues with my leg/hip/lower back...I went to the doctor and he figured it was sciatica (which it was but the cause of the sciatica was a deeper issue) ...but told me to go get an x-ray just in case.

The x-ray tech told me that i had hip dysplasia and that it was too far gone for hip replacement (which it seems that everyone i've talked to says that there's no way it could be too far gone for hip replacement) Anyway..i go discuss the x-rays with my doctor next tuesday and i'm hoping that Hip Replacement surgery will be an option...even though it scares the crap out of me.

My question is....has anyone went through this as a larger person? I know everyone has noticed that i've been losing weight and stuff but i'm still large. I'm around 315 pounds looking at a possible hip replacement.

also has anyone heard of it being too far gone to have a hip replacement?

I'll know more on Tuesday but...i'm just wondering what everyone here might have went through?


----------



## Brenda

My aunt who I would guess was around 300lbs had hip replacement last year and seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> I'm still coming to terms with the possibility of this happening...but, i've been having issues with my leg/hip/lower back...I went to the doctor and he figured it was sciatica (which it was but the cause of the sciatica was a deeper issue) ...but told me to go get an x-ray just in case.
> 
> The x-ray tech told me that i had hip dysplasia and that it was too far gone for hip replacement (which it seems that everyone i've talked to says that there's no way it could be too far gone for hip replacement) Anyway..i go discuss the x-rays with my doctor next tuesday and i'm hoping that Hip Replacement surgery will be an option...even though it scares the crap out of me.
> 
> My question is....has anyone went through this as a larger person? I know everyone has noticed that i've been losing weight and stuff but i'm still large. I'm around 315 pounds looking at a possible hip replacement.
> 
> also has anyone heard of it being too far gone to have a hip replacement?
> 
> I'll know more on Tuesday but...i'm just wondering what everyone here might have went through?



LnL,

I have known a few seniors who have had a hip replacement--from what I have heard is the doctors like to wait until the replacement is absolutely necessary because the new hip lasts only about 15 years. I don't know if this applies only to seniors or also to younger persons who have hip replacements. I would check out other options as well if the hip replacement will only be good for 15 years.

One thought--has physio-therapy been suggested? This might be a good option.


----------



## CarlaSixx

This is a reality for my mother right now. She needs a full hip replacement, which at first was thought to just be sciatica as well until the x-rays came in. Two years ago she was told she needed it within 5 years, but has been putting things off because she was told she was too heavy for the surgery and needed to get under 300 lbs to be able to recover completely after surgery. She was about 350 at the time she got the word of impending surgery and is now just under 300 and will soon be going for new x-rays. 

I was hoping for some tips or news about it as well, seeing as she's still a size 32-34 even after losing so much weight... which was really just muscle mass. Her extremely limited mobility made her lose all her muscle mass without actually losing her overall size.

She's scared of surgery because my grandfather got it and never recovered. Damaged the nerve and will never walk properly again. Same doctor she was given.

She also doesn't want to get the surgery too soon because she was told about to 10-5 year lifetime of the surgery as well, and seeing as she's only 53, she doesn't want to risk it, but maybe not getting it is the biggest risk of all...


----------



## agouderia

Not from personal experience, but a long term business associate and by now friend of mine had a hip-joint replacement five years ago following a mal-treated broken hip where an infection had started eating away the bone. He was 40 at the time and -educated guess - 330 lbs. 
He has been doing fine since then, with probably 30-40 pounds more. 

Key to a successful surgery and rehab though is - since we actually talked about the issue the last time we met 2 months ago - which type of hip joint prothesis is implanted. There are huge differences as to the medical properties of the various systems and models (material used, durability, stability, motion range, etc.) - his is a Swiss model with an expected wear of up to 30 years, allowing for one replacement in his statistic life span.

Definitely get the opinion of more than one specialist on the issue, have them explain to you which prothesis they would implant, how often they have implanted it, which alternatives there might be and if they can refer you to former patients to discuss their experiences.

The very best of luck!


----------



## Fat Brian

Since you are very young to be having a hip replacement the doctors will probably want you to wait as long as possible to have the surgery since the implants do have a finite lifespan and can only be replaced so many times. A man I work with needed a double hip replacement in his forties and they asked him to wait until he was almost wheelchair bound before having surgery so later in life he would stand a greater chance of still being able to have his implants replaced successfully.


----------



## largenlovely

Paul said:


> One thought--has physio-therapy been suggested? This might be a good option.



nothing has been suggested yet Paul...i went in for x-rays and figured nothing would be wrong and was blown away by what the x-ray tech had to say about it. I figured this whole time it was just sciatica...so i haven't had the chance to talk to my doctor about it yet. I see him this coming tuesday and find out more....but the x-ray tech said that my doctor will probably send me to an orthopeadic doc next ...so i don't know how much info i'll get from my doctor.



Fat Brian said:


> Since you are very young to be having a hip replacement the doctors will probably want you to wait as long as possible to have the surgery since the implants do have a finite lifespan and can only be replaced so many times. A man I work with needed a double hip replacement in his forties and they asked him to wait until he was almost wheelchair bound before having surgery so later in life he would stand a greater chance of still being able to have his implants replaced successfully.



God i hope not...this has been pretty painful....i would just rather get it fixed and be done with it ya know


----------



## largenlovely

Brenda said:


> My aunt who I would guess was around 300lbs had hip replacement last year and seems to be doing fine.



that's good to know!! I'm glad she's doing ok with it



CarlaSixx said:


> This is a reality for my mother right now. She needs a full hip replacement, which at first was thought to just be sciatica as well until the x-rays came in. Two years ago she was told she needed it within 5 years, but has been putting things off because she was told she was too heavy for the surgery and needed to get under 300 lbs to be able to recover completely after surgery. She was about 350 at the time she got the word of impending surgery and is now just under 300 and will soon be going for new x-rays.
> 
> I was hoping for some tips or news about it as well, seeing as she's still a size 32-34 even after losing so much weight... which was really just muscle mass. Her extremely limited mobility made her lose all her muscle mass without actually losing her overall size.
> 
> She's scared of surgery because my grandfather got it and never recovered. Damaged the nerve and will never walk properly again. Same doctor she was given.
> 
> She also doesn't want to get the surgery too soon because she was told about to 10-5 year lifetime of the surgery as well, and seeing as she's only 53, she doesn't want to risk it, but maybe not getting it is the biggest risk of all...



I understand about losing muscle mass...i've still lost weight recently but i haven't been doing any of my normal exercises so i have to assume it was muscle that i lost recently. Which sucks...if i find out anything more i will make sure to post it here if you will do the same for me  maybe we can help each other out...i'm really greatful for dimensions ....it makes me feel less alone in the whole thing.


----------



## largenlovely

that is very useful information!! thank you...i'll make sure to be asking about this



agouderia said:


> Not from personal experience, but a long term business associate and by now friend of mine had a hip-joint replacement five years ago following a mal-treated broken hip where an infection had started eating away the bone. He was 40 at the time and -educated guess - 330 lbs.
> He has been doing fine since then, with probably 30-40 pounds more.
> 
> Key to a successful surgery and rehab though is - since we actually talked about the issue the last time we met 2 months ago - which type of hip joint prothesis is implanted. There are huge differences as to the medical properties of the various systems and models (material used, durability, stability, motion range, etc.) - his is a Swiss model with an expected wear of up to 30 years, allowing for one replacement in his statistic life span.
> 
> Definitely get the opinion of more than one specialist on the issue, have them explain to you which prothesis they would implant, how often they have implanted it, which alternatives there might be and if they can refer you to former patients to discuss their experiences.
> 
> The very best of luck!


----------



## Fat Brian

largenlovely said:


> God i hope not...this has been pretty painful....i would just rather get it fixed and be done with it ya know



Once his condition was identified his doc treated him with pain meds and anti-inflammatory shots. I know thats probably not an ideal treatment but his doc was trying to go as long as possible without surgery because since the whole joint will be replaced you really aren't doing any extra damage to the hip by waiting. What his docs and yours are trying to prevent is a situation where you are sixty years old and your 3rd hip replacement has worn out, and theres not enough material left for another operation. At that point its basically wheelchair time. Hopefully your doctor will have a better handle on the situation than the x-ray tech, I've never had one comment on anything before since they aren't your doctor. If you do need a replacement talk about the various prosthesis options, there are some longer lasting models on the market specifically intended for younger implantees. Hopefully this isn't as serious as the tech made it sound.


----------



## largenlovely

that's exactly what i'm hoping...but sadly it makes sense with the issues i've been having with that side. But...what you're saying makes a whole lot of sense as far as prolonging it..as long as i'm not in pain and am capable of walking i can deal with it. I've had a bit of a limp anyway over the last number of years so..that's nothing new. but yeah...i will find out more tomorrow from my regular doctor. Me and some of my friends have discussed my frustration at the x-ray tech's big mouth...and i plan on letting my doctor know about that too tomorrow.

your post made me feel better though...so thank you 



Fat Brian said:


> Hopefully this isn't as serious as the tech made it sound.


----------



## ThinkingFA

Just read up on this. The doctor is likely to try the least invasive intervention first. He/she will recommend you continue your weight loss for sure. He/she might even recommend physical therapy or yoga to strengthen those muscles.


----------



## largenlovely

well i had been exercising a whole lot..which is what got me down as badly as i am right now...but maybe it's the wrong kind of exercises. I had been doing hardcore zumba twice a week for the last number of months...until this got too bad to walk and i was forced to get back on a walker for a little while and cut out the exercise altogether ...but, my muscles should be strong...i've been working extremely hard on fixing all that for the last year. 

i dunno...there's a particular pain i get that runs from my hip across to in between my thigh that only seems to respond to strong pain killers...so i dunno...



ThinkingFA said:


> Just read up on this. The doctor is likely to try the least invasive intervention first. He/she will recommend you continue your weight loss for sure. He/she might even recommend physical therapy or yoga to strengthen those muscles.


----------



## ThinkingFA

I've seen your posts about exercise. It seems important to you, so I hope the doctors can help you. Zumba won't necessarily target muscles in the hip for every movement of the hip. At your former size it could potentially damage some muscles. I hope everything works out.


----------



## largenlovely

yeah that's the only thing i can figure i did..was damage it while trying to get my body back into shape...thanks though  i'm hoping there will be some solutions for me tomorrow when i go to the doc



ThinkingFA said:


> I've seen your posts about exercise. It seems important to you, so I hope the doctors can help you. Zumba won't necessarily target muscles in the hip for every movement of the hip. At your former size it could potentially damage some muscles. I hope everything works out.


----------



## ThinkingFA

If your hip can tolerate it try spin. My wife is ecstatic with the results she's getting and loves the classes.


----------



## largenlovely

i dunno if i could handle that..unless they can get my range of motion better than it is now...which would be nice. I've been mostly focusing on my legs though so it would be nice if i could do it.



ThinkingFA said:


> If your hip can tolerate it try spin. My wife is ecstatic with the results she's getting and loves the classes.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My mother's pain from her whole hip problem seems to go from the back of her hip/butt, through the middle of thigh, and comes out just right under the knee cap. Doctors don't know exactly what is causing the pain but our family doc thinks it's that the muscles are working overtime to try and relieve the pain of the joint, which then makes the pain in the thigh muscle really hurty. Makes sense to my mother. She's on ibuprofen during the day, but was given a med that's just below narcotic level for when the pain is really bad. Not the best thing out there, cuz it doesn't help all that much, but it does something, at least.


----------



## largenlovely

it's hard for me to differentiate what is sciatica pain and what is actual pain from the hip. The sciatica starts in the lower back and runs down the butt and then down the leg...mine runs all the way down my leg to the middle of my calf...but that's the sciatica (at least i'm pretty sure that part is from the sciatica)...i believe the hip pain is the one that runs from my hip across to the middle of my thigh but it stops there for me...but between the two of them, it winds up leaving the entire leg incapacitated. 

I tried ibuprofin at first...i was taking 4 in the morning and that worked for a little bit but eventually it wasn't enough and that was what drove me to the doctor. 

I feel her pain though, literally 

Add? Ya know though, sometimes this all hurts worse than other times...and after thinking about it, when i am in my worst pain, it will run all down the front of my thigh to the top of the knee cap..thankfully not all days are like that...in fact, most aren't that bad. I was gritting my teeth for a couple days there..but it has let up after i just stayed off of it. which i'm trying to do that cuz i surely don't wanna hurt like that again if i can help it. so it's got me scared to do too much





CarlaSixx said:


> My mother's pain from her whole hip problem seems to go from the back of her hip/butt, through the middle of thigh, and comes out just right under the knee cap. Doctors don't know exactly what is causing the pain but our family doc thinks it's that the muscles are working overtime to try and relieve the pain of the joint, which then makes the pain in the thigh muscle really hurty. Makes sense to my mother. She's on ibuprofen during the day, but was given a med that's just below narcotic level for when the pain is really bad. Not the best thing out there, cuz it doesn't help all that much, but it does something, at least.


----------



## largenlovely

well, i just got back from the doctor and he said without a doubt i need a hip replacement


----------



## Jes

largenlovely said:


> well, i just got back from the doctor and he said without a doubt i need a hip replacement



Sending out good energy to you... you know, if the dr. thinks it's best (though, certainly, consider a 2nd opinion) then it probably is, and it should bring you some significant relief which, as you become more mobile, you can really enjoy! It's true that replacements don't last forever but maybe in 10-15 years, we'll all be flying around in our jet packs with robot maids named Rosie, and other technology will be available! Best of luck as you prepare.


----------



## ThinkingFA

I'm sorry to hear that. Likely would have needed doing regardless of weight or activity. I hope it provides enough relief for you to continue on the path that's become so important to you.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much y'all...it sucks but i guess at least, as you said Jes, it will bring me some relief and that i won't complain about.

You're right also ThinkingFA...he said it was caused from a previous accident (i'm guessing when i got hit by a car years ago) and it would have had to be done regardless.

Now that i know what's gotta be done i will deal with it...and try to start focusing on the positive. It has taken me all week to come to terms with what the x-ray tech said but when i got the official ruling i was at least more calm about it since i had time to prepare beforehand. 

i appreciate everyone very much  and i hope we can continue this thread because others might have to deal with this also.




Jes said:


> Sending out good energy to you... you know, if the dr. thinks it's best (though, certainly, consider a 2nd opinion) then it probably is, and it should bring you some significant relief which, as you become more mobile, you can really enjoy! It's true that replacements don't last forever but maybe in 10-15 years, we'll all be flying around in our jet packs with robot maids named Rosie, and other technology will be available! Best of luck as you prepare.





ThinkingFA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Likely would have needed doing regardless of weight or activity. I hope it provides enough relief for you to continue on the path that's become so important to you.


----------



## Tad

Sorry you need this, but since you do need it, I'm glad it is diagnosed and moving forward.

Exercise won't help so much with outright joint issues, from what I've heard. Strong muscles around there are nice, but if the joint is going, they can't change that. (My older brother is a lifelong runner, but had to stop a few years ago due to hip issues...turns out it was a congenital mis-formation of his hip joint which all the running was actually agravating. He may still need a replacement one day, but the doctor said if he'd kept up the running he'd have needed it before hitting fifty).


----------



## largenlovely

yeah i have been doing some pretty harsh exercising in the last number of months and i'm sure that has aggravated it. I still plan on exercising to some degree but my routine will definitely be a lot less pain inflicting than previously



Tad said:


> Sorry you need this, but since you do need it, I'm glad it is diagnosed and moving forward.
> 
> Exercise won't help so much with outright joint issues, from what I've heard. Strong muscles around there are nice, but if the joint is going, they can't change that. (My older brother is a lifelong runner, but had to stop a few years ago due to hip issues...turns out it was a congenital mis-formation of his hip joint which all the running was actually agravating. He may still need a replacement one day, but the doctor said if he'd kept up the running he'd have needed it before hitting fifty).


----------



## Jes

Can you swim? Exercise in the pool, I mean?

And--were you able to say what you wanted to the medical staff member you mentioned earlier? I'm learning to be more assertive myself (as opposed to aggressive) and it's...unpleasant.


----------



## largenlovely

i did mention it yes..but he didn't seem to be concerned with it. Although, in retrospect, it was really traumatizing to hear it but at least i was better prepared for it so i didn't freak out on my doctor lol....i just freaked out on everybody else instead hahahaha

i could probably swim ...though the nearest place with an indoor pool is too far away from me. I'm considering getting an exercise video that would include cardio but would be less stressful on the body. I've also considered maybe walking in place or something. That way it's a little easier...because actual walking is scary cuz my hip tries to give out on me. If i walk in place with my walker in front of me that might work i think



Jes said:


> Can you swim? Exercise in the pool, I mean?
> 
> And--were you able to say what you wanted to the medical staff member you mentioned earlier? I'm learning to be more assertive myself (as opposed to aggressive) and it's...unpleasant.


----------



## kentwildt

1. You are young
2. Doctors should know what they are telling you.
3. This is a small hurdle in your life, it will pass and you will be better.

Hell, that crazy guy in Kiss (Paul Stanley) had hip replacement, and he is still jumping around all over the place!

Be positive, everything will improve.


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> i could probably swim ...though the nearest place with an indoor pool is too far away from me. I'm considering getting an exercise video that would include cardio but would be less stressful on the body. I've also considered maybe walking in place or something. That way it's a little easier...because actual walking is scary cuz my hip tries to give out on me. If i walk in place with my walker in front of me that might work i think



Melissa,

Just a thought--you might ask your orthopaedic surgeon to suggest a an exercise program or refer you to a exercise program or personal trainer who would work with you on an exercise program appropriate for you and your particular situation and limitations.

Please keep us updated so we may know how you are doing. I'm glad you are getting you hip looked after and will not have to suffer much longer.


----------



## Fat Brian

What kind of timetable does he suggest ? If there is a long term implant available maybe doing it now will be better. At least he isn't blaming it on your size, thats one less struggle to have to deal with.


----------



## largenlovely

lol i did NOT know that about Paul Stanley...that actually does make me feel better hahahahaha....but you're right, it's a hurdle but i will overcome just as i have others in the past. I'm feeling a lot more positive today. I just had to have some time to process it. 



kentwildt said:


> 1. You are young
> 2. Doctors should know what they are telling you.
> 3. This is a small hurdle in your life, it will pass and you will be better.
> 
> Hell, that crazy guy in Kiss (Paul Stanley) had hip replacement, and he is still jumping around all over the place!
> 
> Be positive, everything will improve.


----------



## largenlovely

I haven't been able to get that far yet Paul. I had a job at a call center and regardless of me hating it lol...i was having issues sitting for so long in a chair. It hurt my leg sitting all day like that but i figured i was just exercising too much but i didn't want to give the exercise up, so i quit that job. So ...i got another job where i was standing a lot..and i couldn't do that either. So...my doctor has me filing for medicaid and i'm going to have to wait til i am approved for that before we can continue. 

He said he doesn't think it will take too long for me to get approved though. So i'm hoping that this state of limbo won't last too long before i can get the help i need...but after i get that all approved and everything, i think that's a good suggestion  and thank you. I'll sure be glad when i can get it all taken care of




Paul said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Just a thought--you might ask your orthopaedic surgeon to suggest a an exercise program or refer you to a exercise program or personal trainer who would work with you on an exercise program appropriate for you and your particular situation and limitations.
> 
> Please keep us updated so we may know how you are doing. I'm glad you are getting you hip looked after and will not have to suffer much longer.


----------



## largenlovely

well like i was telling Paul in the above post, i gotta wait until i'm approved for medicaid to get it all fixed and then we'll start working out the rest....but no, he didn't blame my size thankfully. He said he was sure it was from an accident when i was younger that caused it to grow together wrong....we all think it was from when i got hit by a car when i was 15



Fat Brian said:


> What kind of timetable does he suggest ? If there is a long term implant available maybe doing it now will be better. At least he isn't blaming it on your size, thats one less struggle to have to deal with.


----------



## Fat Brian

Yeah, I'd say getting hit by a car is a fairly obvious cause.


----------



## largenlovely

LOL I know right...but when they took me to the hospital all they said i had was muscle spasms and gave me some pain pills and sent me home...The doc even told me had i not been fat that i would have been hurt a lot worse lol

He was right about that at least i suppose



Fat Brian said:


> Yeah, I'd say getting hit by a car is a fairly obvious cause.


----------



## Tad

largenlovely said:


> LOL I know right...but when they took me to the hospital all they said i had was muscle spasms and gave me some pain pills and sent me home...The doc even told me had i not been fat that i would have been hurt a lot worse lol
> 
> He was right about that at least i suppose



:doh::doh::doh: Makes you wonder if they could have done anything at the time, if they'd looked more closely? Can't go back and change anything, but still.....:doh:


----------



## largenlovely

oh yeah..something should have been done. Though, if we tried to press the issue i'm sure they would try to blame a multitude of other accidents i've had (i'm quite accident prone lol) ....i'm just sure it had to be that one cuz they said this has been growing together for a very long time and when i got hit, it was on that side...so it's just a best guess..but i'd bet that was it.




Tad said:


> :doh::doh::doh: Makes you wonder if they could have done anything at the time, if they'd looked more closely? Can't go back and change anything, but still.....:doh:


----------



## Shosh

Sorry to hear that you will need a hip replacement L&L.

I do the Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds, walking in place dvd's.

I also have a Zimmer Frame in front of me, due to my issues with balance.

I think Zhumba may just be too hard on your body right now.

I think it was designed for 120 pound, twenty four year olds, lol.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks Shosh  that's what i told my best friend...i zumba'd my way into a hip replacement lol....but, i would have had to have one regardless so, this just pushed it up a little bit sooner. I'm actually glad to have found out about it now i suppose...that way i can get it done and over with and start recovering. 



Shosh said:


> Sorry to hear that you will need a hip replacement L&L.
> 
> I do the Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds, walking in place dvd's.
> 
> I also have a Zimmer Frame in front of me, due to my issues with balance.
> 
> I think Zhumba may just be too hard on your body right now.
> 
> I think it was designed for 120 pound, twenty four year olds, lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*LNL- i have had both hips replaced once...and dislocated the new one last summer getting off a motorcycle and had that redone....

my experience IS NO PAIN after surgery....recovery was very simple and fast (one day at a time) 

had surgery on tuesday and left thursday and had dinner out that nite...the only real issue is a shower you can get in /out of without lifting your leg high to get in/out...

please PM me w/questions...concerns....

no regrets....

a new way of life and PAIN FREEEEEEE!!!!!!

my left was done at 40, right was done at 47, re-do of right hip at 53 (shhhhhhh don't tell anyone how old i am) *


----------



## largenlovely

wow, they told me i would be in the hospital for 5-7 days...they said 5 was a minimum.

I talked with a girlfriend here who had it done and hers was a total different story. You had to have the *total* hip replacement? rather than just the smaller type surgeries that they have for it?




HDANGEL15 said:


> *LNL- i have had both hips replaced once...and dislocated the new one last summer getting off a motorcycle and had that redone....
> 
> my experience IS NO PAIN after surgery....recovery was very simple and fast (one day at a time)
> 
> had surgery on tuesday and left thursday and had dinner out that nite...the only real issue is a shower you can get in /out of without lifting your leg high to get in/out...
> 
> please PM me w/questions...concerns....
> 
> no regrets....
> 
> a new way of life and PAIN FREEEEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> my left was done at 40, right was done at 47, re-do of right hip at 53 (shhhhhhh don't tell anyone how old i am) *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*YES both times I had TOTAL hip replacements---surgery on Tuesday

out of bed and in therapy 2x wed/thurs/friday 

however the 2nd time I was doing so well they just let me go thursday.. cause i was really ready to go home


my hospital has a special wing just for hip/knee replacements and steps, a fake car/bed/bath tub to practice using for when you get out....

ps my scar from 14 yrs ago is huge compared to the newer one like 7 yrs ago...they are even smaller now....they get better and better at technique
*


----------



## largenlovely

that makes me feel better about it for sure... I've never had surgery before on anything so i'm gonna be nervous regardless lol....i don't know how i'll react to it all afterwards. I gotta admit, that i'm kind of a baby though lol

do you mind if i ask how heavy you are? The part that scares me the most is putting all my weight on that side. My friend told me that i wouldn't even be able to exercise for a whole year afterwards




HDANGEL15 said:


> *YES both times I had TOTAL hip replacements---surgery on Tuesday
> 
> out of bed and in therapy 2x wed/thurs/friday
> 
> however the 2nd time I was doing so well they just let me go thursday.. cause i was really ready to go home
> 
> 
> my hospital has a special wing just for hip/knee replacements and steps, a fake car/bed/bath tub to practice using for when you get out....
> 
> ps my scar from 14 yrs ago is huge compared to the newer one like 7 yrs ago...they are even smaller now....they get better and better at technique
> *


----------



## HDANGEL15

largenlovely said:


> that makes me feel better about it for sure... I've never had surgery before on anything so i'm gonna be nervous regardless lol....i don't know how i'll react to it all afterwards. I gotta admit, that i'm kind of a baby though lol
> 
> *do you mind if i ask how heavy you are? The part that scares me the most is putting all my weight on that side. My friend told me that i wouldn't even be able to exercise for a whole year afterwards*


*

i am ONLY 5 feet tall and have been from 135-190 in this process....but you immediately are walking and learning how to do steps one at a time...and i was full capacity working out in 6 weeks....i am much smaller no doubt.....but if you are doing zumba regularly there is no reason not to start doing cycling/spinning pretty soon afterwards (lower impact) or eliptical for that matter......

of course fear is normal...but you are pretty much pain free IMMEDIATELY after surgery, no more bones rubbing!!!!!! femur is nice and smooth and round again, and NOT FLAT hitting the socket...the only soreness is from the incision....and tenderness...but it is not that painful.

ask your doctor LOTS OF QUESTIONS....and see another DR if you aren't hearing things consistent with what i am sayin FoR REALS!!!!*


----------



## largenlovely

I don't think mine is rubbing together....they said the whole thing had been growing together for a very long time. It was pretty freaky because i could see the x-ray while i was laying on the table. She had me lay on my back, put my foot flat on the table with my knee up in the air and spread my leg like i was bending my knee down towards the table...and i could SEE my thigh bone bending. I guess since it has all grown together when i bend my leg the thy bone curves. 

I have stopped doing zumba because it hurts too bad...i've been resting for the last month or so and have had to resort to using a walker. I've considered trying to do some low impact aerobics and just suffer through it though...but man it freaking hurts. 

I'm so relieved to hear this kind of story as opposed to what my friend's niece had told me!!!! I'm a hard worker though, so hopefully that will help in my recovery too.




HDANGEL15 said:


> i am ONLY 5 feet tall and have been from 135-190 in this process....but you immediately are walking and learning how to do steps one at a time...and i was full capacity working out in 6 weeks....i am much smaller no doubt.....but if you are doing zumba regularly there is no reason not to start doing cycling/spinning pretty soon afterwards (lower impact) or eliptical for that matter......
> 
> of course fear is normal...but you are pretty much pain free IMMEDIATELY after surgery, no more bones rubbing!!!!!! femur is nice and smooth and round again, and NOT FLAT hitting the socket...the only soreness is from the incision....and tenderness...but it is not that painful.
> 
> ask your doctor LOTS OF QUESTIONS....and see another DR if you aren't hearing things consistent with what i am sayin FoR REALS!!!![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]


----------



## HDANGEL15

largenlovely said:


> I don't think mine is rubbing together....they said the whole thing had been growing together for a very long time. It was pretty freaky because i could see the x-ray while i was laying on the table. She had me lay on my back, put my foot flat on the table with my knee up in the air and spread my leg like i was bending my knee down towards the table...and i could SEE my thigh bone bending. I guess since it has all grown together when i bend my leg the thy bone curves.
> 
> I have stopped doing zumba because it hurts too bad...i've been resting for the last month or so and have had to resort to using a walker. I've considered trying to do some low impact aerobics and just suffer through it though...but man it freaking hurts.
> 
> I'm so relieved to hear this kind of story as opposed to what my friend's niece had told me!!!! I'm a hard worker though, so hopefully that will help in my recovery too.



*yours sounds a little more unusal....but trust me....ATTITUDE IS EVERYTHING...and determination will get you far in recovery.

if and when you have surgery...i will get you my # so you have someone to talk to who has been there/done that...you won't believe this, but when I had bunion surgery.....IT WAS mUch much worse then total hip replacement.......feeet take a freaking long time to heal*


----------



## largenlovely

i went to my doctor today and i'm not officially listed as "disabled" on paper...which is kind of a bummer but at the same time it's gonna help me get medicaid so i can get the surgery. So for that much i'm happy.

That would be awesome to have someone to talk to about it!! I'm nervous about it but at the same time i'm ready to just get it over with and be done with it....all this waiting is gonna have me just building it up to be worse than it even is in my head i think. Hopefully all the medicaid will pass sooner rather than later so i can hurry up and get it done with




HDANGEL15 said:


> *yours sounds a little more unusal....but trust me....ATTITUDE IS EVERYTHING...and determination will get you far in recovery.
> 
> if and when you have surgery...i will get you my # so you have someone to talk to who has been there/done that...you won't believe this, but when I had bunion surgery.....IT WAS mUch much worse then total hip replacement.......feeet take a freaking long time to heal*


----------



## largenlovely

oops...i said i'm NOT officially listed as disabled...but i meant that i'm NOW officially listed as disabled lol

the doctor filled out a paper that said i'm disabled and no longer able to work....but hell, for that matter, at the moment, i'm not even really capable of driving since this is all happening on my right side....but yeah, great doctor and he's all about helping me get approved for medicaid for the surgery



largenlovely said:


> i went to my doctor today and i'm not officially listed as "disabled" on paper...which is kind of a bummer but at the same time it's gonna help me get medicaid so i can get the surgery. So for that much i'm happy.
> 
> That would be awesome to have someone to talk to about it!! I'm nervous about it but at the same time i'm ready to just get it over with and be done with it....all this waiting is gonna have me just building it up to be worse than it even is in my head i think. Hopefully all the medicaid will pass sooner rather than later so i can hurry up and get it done with


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I think that is very good news....did he reassure you about hospital stay? recovery or length of DOWN TIME?

or is it still too soon?

I totally understand the *quality of life issue*....it got to the point for me both of times....NOTHING was fun anymore...couldn't dance, shop, sight see, travel....everything gets to be agony....make sure you get a HANDICAPPED thingie for your vehicle....so who ever is driving you can park CLOSE...thats the hardest part....NO DRIVing foR 6 weeks..that was an eternity to me
*


----------



## largenlovely

well the only thing he's told me is that i'll be in there 5-7 days....i did ask him today about the recovery and he said it shouldn't be a problem. I told him that i was worried about recovering and putting my weight on that side once the surgery was done but he just kinda blew it off. 

He's a really really good doctor..he's found out a couple things for me that have helped me in major ways (including this, because i just thought it was a super bad case of sciatica at first) but when it starts getting TOO in depth on something like this, it's a little difficult to get answers out of him. 

He said that really the next step for me is to go to an orthopedic doctor and there's no sense in me even doing that until i'm approved for medicaid because they're just gonna tell me i gotta get a new hip. 

i feel really fortunate with him though because he's very nice and he likes me a lot and he's very intent on helping me get this done. It's the first time i've ever felt like i was in good hands with a doctor who knew what he was doing as far as getting me the help i need. So i totally trust him...which is nice for a change  




HDANGEL15 said:


> *I think that is very good news....did he reassure you about hospital stay? recovery or length of DOWN TIME?
> 
> or is it still too soon?
> 
> I totally understand the *quality of life issue*....it got to the point for me both of times....NOTHING was fun anymore...couldn't dance, shop, sight see, travel....everything gets to be agony....make sure you get a HANDICAPPED thingie for your vehicle....so who ever is driving you can park CLOSE...thats the hardest part....NO DRIVing foR 6 weeks..that was an eternity to me
> *


----------



## HottiMegan

I have an aunt that had hip replacements and she said it was like night and day with her pain after the surgery. She is a thinner woman but she seemed like her life was renewed when she got the surgery. They did one side and about 6 weeks later did the other side. 
I hope the bureaucracy is quick for getting your medicaid approvals.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*LNL is this DR you are talking to...NOT an ORTHOEPEDIC dr?

and what Megan said...FOR SURE!!!!*


----------



## largenlovely

that was what my friend's niece said as far as once the pain from the surgery was done with...she said it was the best thing she ever did. So i'm with you, i hope all that stuff gets on in a hurry  thanks Megan




HottiMegan said:


> I have an aunt that had hip replacements and she said it was like night and day with her pain after the surgery. She is a thinner woman but she seemed like her life was renewed when she got the surgery. They did one side and about 6 weeks later did the other side.
> I hope the bureaucracy is quick for getting your medicaid approvals.


----------



## largenlovely

yeah but he has said the exact same thing the x-ray tech and i guess what the radiologist said....there were a whole lot of calcium deposits that shows it has been growing together for a long time and that it would require a hip replacement. Well, all except the x-ray tech who said she believed it was too far gone for a hip replacement.

but yeah, i'm left waiting on the medicaid to finally get to the orthopedic doc.




HDANGEL15 said:


> *LNL is this DR you are talking to...NOT an ORTHOEPEDIC dr?
> 
> and what Megan said...FOR SURE!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

largenlovely said:


> yeah but he has said the exact same thing the x-ray tech and i guess what the radiologist said....there were a whole lot of calcium deposits that shows it has been growing together for a long time and that it would require a hip replacement. Well, all except the x-ray tech who said she believed it was too far gone for a hip replacement.
> 
> but yeah, i'm left waiting on the medicaid to finally get to the orthopedic doc.



*gotcha....well I HOPE AND PRAY that is sooooooner then later.....as you will get REAL story that way from an expert; and relief will be in your vision for reals*


----------



## largenlovely

Me Too!!!! I'm scared of it taking months to get approved and then another couple months to get the surgery scheduled. So this could take up a lot of time of my life....i'm hoping and praying that it will work out sooner rather than later.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *gotcha....well I HOPE AND PRAY that is sooooooner then later.....as you will get REAL story that way from an expert; and relief will be in your vision for reals*


----------



## largenlovely

I recently found out that my other hip is diseased too and I'm gonna have to get another hip replacement eventually  right now, we're gonna just work on getting me hip shots and stuff to help with the pain and try to prolong it as long as possible but it has me super depressed that I'm gonna have to go through this all over again with another hip. it's already bone on bone and showing signs of disease all in it. so it's definitely going out on me. it's not as bad as what my right one was but it's still going out way quicker than it should. this sucks


----------



## azerty

All the best for that


----------



## Fuzzy

largenlovely said:


> I recently found out that my other hip is diseased too and I'm gonna have to get another hip replacement eventually  right now, we're gonna just work on getting me hip shots and stuff to help with the pain and try to prolong it as long as possible but it has me super depressed that I'm gonna have to go through this all over again with another hip. it's already bone on bone and showing signs of disease all in it. so it's definitely going out on me. it's not as bad as what my right one was but it's still going out way quicker than it should. this sucks



Holy crap, Lissa.  This brings suckage to a new low.


----------



## largenlovely

Fuzzy said:


> Holy crap, Lissa.  This brings suckage to a new low.



it really does fuzzy...I sat there and cried my face off when they told me. I'm still trying to come to terms with it but I'm dealing with it a lil better than I was a few days ago. I'm still having some "woe is me" moments but at least it's not the full blown pity party I had been having. 

when I got this last hip replacement, the hip doc said my left hip was a-ok. so I was thinking I was gonna be in the clear with this other hip. I was shocked to find out it had deteriorated that much in such a short amount of time. I'm hoping that the hip shots will last me a long time before I'm forced to get the next hip replacement though but I will know more tomorrow when I go see the doc. here's hoping


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> All the best for that



thanks hon


----------



## Paul

LnL it will all work out in the end for the best. I'm sorry you have to go through another hip replacement. Please keep us updated.



largenlovely said:


> it really does fuzzy...I sat there and cried my face off when they told me. I'm still trying to come to terms with it but I'm dealing with it a lil better than I was a few days ago. I'm still having some "woe is me" moments but at least it's not the full blown pity party I had been having.
> 
> when I got this last hip replacement, the hip doc said my left hip was a-ok. so I was thinking I was gonna be in the clear with this other hip. I was shocked to find out it had deteriorated that much in such a short amount of time. I'm hoping that the hip shots will last me a long time before I'm forced to get the next hip replacement though but I will know more tomorrow when I go see the doc. here's hoping


----------



## largenlovely

thanks Paul, I'm hoping that the hip shots will last a long while before I am forced to get it replaced. 

they gave me some kick ass meds today and I call tomorrow to make the appointment for the first set of hip shots. I'm hoping all this will last a good while before any surgeries though *fingers crossed* but thank you. I'm sorry too...it surely does suck



Paul said:


> LnL it will all work out in the end for the best. I'm sorry you have to go through another hip replacement. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Yea this super sucks. Sorry to hear that...


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Yea this super sucks. Sorry to hear that...



thanks hon, it totally does. I'm dealing with it a little better since I've got some pain meds to help deal with the pain and I start getting shots Wednesday so at least there's that  hopefully they will do the trick


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Don't worry mel, hopefully great things come your way.


----------



## zbot19

Hey Melissa, 

I am sorry to hear this is happening to you hun. That is really rough and definitely sucks more than i am sure most know and can feel. You will definitely be in my thoughts and have my positive vibes, thoughts, prayers and whatever else you need to make sure these hip shots help and that surgery doesn't have to happen right away! Big Big Hugs for you!! You deserve to be healthy, happy and pain free that is for sure! You are one of the great people i have known over the years and I wish nothing but the best things your way!! Please keep us updated because you are near and dear to me that is for sure and a great friend!

Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Don't worry mel, hopefully great things come your way.





zbot19 said:


> Hey Melissa,
> 
> I am sorry to hear this is happening to you hun. That is really rough and definitely sucks more than i am sure most know and can feel. You will definitely be in my thoughts and have my positive vibes, thoughts, prayers and whatever else you need to make sure these hip shots help and that surgery doesn't have to happen right away! Big Big Hugs for you!! You deserve to be healthy, happy and pain free that is for sure! You are one of the great people i have known over the years and I wish nothing but the best things your way!! Please keep us updated because you are near and dear to me that is for sure and a great friend!
> 
> Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek



thanks so much fellas  I'm happy to report that I'm at least out of pain most of the time. I've started taking the shots and they've got me on some pain meds. so hopefully these things will keep me from dealing with any pain for a good long time


----------



## HDANGEL15

largenlovely said:


> I recently found out that my other hip is diseased too and I'm gonna have to get another hip replacement eventually  right now, we're gonna just work on getting me hip shots and stuff to help with the pain and try to prolong it as long as possible but it has me super depressed that I'm gonna have to go through this all over again with another hip. it's already bone on bone and showing signs of disease all in it. so it's definitely going out on me. it's not as bad as what my right one was but it's still going out way quicker than it should. this sucks


*
LNL Isn't surgery a POSITIVE thing? it means relief!!! Shots did little to nothing for him, although he still put it off for the last year or so.

I am flying down to FL in 3 weeks for my 91 year old fathers hip surgery, although I know he is a trooper, but the best part is NO MORE PAIN after surgery!*


----------



## largenlovely

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> LNL Isn't surgery a POSITIVE thing? it means relief!!! Shots did little to nothing for him, although he still put it off for the last year or so.
> 
> I am flying down to FL in 3 weeks for my 91 year old fathers hip surgery, although I know he is a trooper, but the best part is NO MORE PAIN after surgery!*



i had to do soooooo much work after that surgery with my first. and there was a good bit of pain to deal with after the surgery too and all that physical therapy and having to have someone drive me there and everything. it's a huge pain in the ass. I had hoped that the other hip would survive and my doctor said that he thought it would. so It was a disappointment when I found out that it wasn't. 

I just hate to go through it all over again after having had to do it once already. I suppose on the bright side, they made my leg too long on the right side when they put the new hip in and elongated that leg. so I guess they will be able to even me out with the next surgery and I won't be AS gimpy when I walk.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

largenlovely said:


> thanks so much fellas  I'm happy to report that I'm at least out of pain most of the time. I've started taking the shots and they've got me on some pain meds. so hopefully these things will keep me from dealing with any pain for a good long time



That's good to hear!


----------



## moore2me

largenlovely said:


> i had to do soooooo much work after that surgery with my first. and there was a good bit of pain to deal with after the surgery too and all that physical therapy and having to have someone drive me there and everything. it's a huge pain in the ass. I had hoped that the other hip would survive and my doctor said that he thought it would. so It was a disappointment when I found out that it wasn't.
> 
> I just hate to go through it all over again after having had to do it once already. I suppose on the bright side, they made my leg too long on the right side when they put the new hip in and elongated that leg. so I guess they will be able to even me out with the next surgery and I won't be AS gimpy when I walk.



Hi Largenlovely,

I read your story about your hip problems and I feel some of your pain. I know I can't feel all of it - but I know others in similar situations. One girlfriend has had multiple ankle surgeries, multiple knee replacements, and corrective surgeries on her shoulders, etc. All of her joints are being systematically destroyed by arthritis. This has been going on for over ten years. She is not fat - she is of normal weight, she just has a devastating immune response disease. My point is, you should seek out a community of women like yourself - they can help understand and deal with this disease.

Also, you mentioned that your last surgery left you with one leg different length than the other. This might be a large factor to your recent hip deterioration. I don't know if you have discussed this with your doctor (or even want to) but would some problems with the last surgery be a contributor to what is happening now. I am not suggesting a lawsuit, but perhaps you could get some help for some of your rehab needs after the upcoming surgery.

Having had multiple major surgeries myself, it is definitely easier and safer for a younger person to have surgery compared to an older person. The younger you are, the easier everything will be. And little things like exercising in a pool before your surgery, stopping smoking, and learning to do yoga, etc. will also help prepare you and make the surgery safer. 

They also have patient transport vehicles that can pick you up and take you to therapy after surgery & to appointments. Talk to your doctor and/or a hospital social worker and try to arrange for help after surgery. There are also nurses that can visit you at home and assist with your recovery and help clean you, or your house, or do what needs to be done. Again, go thru a social worker for help arranging this.

You can also look at your doctor's statistics for surgeries and/or the hospitals statistics for patient recovery. You can also check any complaints or violations that were found by public hospital inspections or the doctor's record thru Medicare or Medicaid. And learn the ways to protect yourself from hospital infections or medical errors while you are hospitalized. Every little bit helps. Good luck and may God watch your back as well. M2M 

View attachment the sea.jpg


----------

